# Crash!!



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

About time you came and checked up, welcome back fuqer!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Crashy baby.. I know your out there.. cum to momma!


----------



## irontime (Jun 1, 2004)

What the hell is this? After Crash now are we?  And I thought I was your one and only


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

She can have as many guys as she wants.


----------



## irontime (Jun 1, 2004)

welllllll not quite, I know she wants this guy but she hasn't got him yet


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well you better make your move!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

It wont happen 
I will have to wait for either PB, gr81 or Crashman to make their move.. sigh


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Just take em all - you deserve em!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, well I know PB wouldn't mind, but I dunno about the other 2


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Eh, who cares.  They should be caring about YOUR feelings and what YOU want.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, damn, tell gr81 that


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Uh oh...now what is gr81 doing to you?  Is he hurting you?!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

what just a minute now, what did I do, I wasn't even here dammit!?  Mousie is like MG personal emotional security guard. All you gotta do is tell me what you want!


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what just a minute now, what did I do, I wasn't even here dammit!? Mousie is like MG personal emotional security guard. All you gotta do is tell me what you want!


See MG - I told you that you can get what you want.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, I have.. well maybe not.. I want, umm, too soon, I ain't tellin yet.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

ya see, girls can' justt keep it simple. We are supposed to know, althougth I think I have a pretty good idea.. communication breakdown none the less. Guys are much easier to figure out..too soon?!


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Guys are much easier to figure out?!  Hahaha...now that's funny.  You know d*** well what MG wants!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL
Too soon from my break-up, I am gonna give it a little while before I pounce.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Guys are much easier to figure out?! Hahaha...now that's funny. You know d*** well what MG wants!


yeah I know, I am just playin dumm b/c she is all over the road today. I just want her to say it..lol. We ARE much easier to figuer out thou, that doesn't mean I haven't done it, but most guys haven't. I am on to you girls, there will be no fast ones being pulled.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah I know, I am just playin dumm b/c she is all over the road today. I just want her to say it..lol. We ARE much easier to figuer out thou, that doesn't mean I haven't done it, but most guys haven't. I am on to you girls, there will be no fast ones being pulled.


Say what? What do you think I wanna say? I am not all over the road, I have my mind set on one thing!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

...and that is....

aw fucc it, your no fun


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL, its complete fun for me 
I don't do this often, but damn, I like teasing you!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so done with you..


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

You better take that back.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

...if you know what's good for you.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

i'm illusive and mysterious.....girls love that and you wonder how i got my own thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

oh ya she likes me best


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Always have, always will, your the cutiest of my cuties


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Always have, always will, your the cutiest of my cuties



everyone take note


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, I would be glad to tell anyone that asks me too. Helped me through alot of shyt dood, will never be able to repay that.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

ya i'm a stud  but i was happy to help so a great girl


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmm, new pics Eh? DOOD, post or send pls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

lol no way i'm bloated


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

I dun give a shit, post em anyway!! Or I beat you.. err.. maybe not, I WONT beat you!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

i'll send it just to you  i'm shy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

actully here's my pic


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Fine, no abuse tonight I guess.. your loss..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

what it's me  don't you reconize that chest hair?



ABUSE ME!! ABUSE ME!!  wait not giving is kind of a different kind of abuse hmmm you kinki girl you


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yet...where is gr81 through all of this?!  You better come back because Crash is taking your girl!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

going....going.....gone!~

ha! taking sheesh when i'm around no one has a chance


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL, just post some pics pls, or least make that pic in your avatar bigger, I cant see how defined it is


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LOL, just post some pics pls, or least make that pic in your avatar bigger, I cant see how defined it is


Yeah, let's see some pics.  I wanna make sure that you're good enough for MG.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

fine let me go find it...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Yeah, let's see some pics. I wanna make sure that you're good enough for MG.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

is right, MG...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Yet...where is gr81 through all of this?! You better come back because Crash is taking your girl!!!


OK heres what we will do, MG will stand in the middle of us and we will both call her to us, and see who she comes to, just like they do with dogs...  

...ok I just couldn't resist, I am sorry. MG doesn't have anylove for the gr81 anyways. she takes every cheap shot she can when I try to be nice so


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> You better take that back.


MG hired you as her emotional cousel didn't she? when I wanna flirt with her, can I go directly through top her or should I run it by you first? lol, j/p


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

hey, MG is not a dog!

Aw, I wanted to see a fight between you and crash...wussy


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

No, its not the fact of that, its the fact that I try to act cute and you kinda blow me off, change the subject or something. I sit here and flatter and tease and flirt with you.. but it seems as though you do not feel the same way.. bleh, k I am done.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> MG hired you as her emotional cousel didn't she? when I wanna flirt with her, can I go directly through top her or should I run it by you first? lol, j/p


Well according to you, you already lost the match.  So you best just leave her alone...with crash.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Damn, c'mon guys, I need help with my e-mail please please place some feedback, I dunno if its right or whether there should beadded things, or what. I need your advice most of all Mousie, I wanna know if I am doing it right from a womans perspective.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

What's this e-mail about?  You're e-mailing him to tell him that you want to get your stuff back?  Is that what it's about?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, I posted in my I need a guy post what I have so far for my reply.. you kinda skipped it when BO started talkin about your ex.. heh


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Well according to you, you already lost the match. So you best just leave her alone...with crash.


I don't hear a fat lady singing, do you? lol


MG, I think your email is fine, personally I wouldn't even respond, I would just go picvk up your shit when he isn't there and be the bigger person. He wants to stoop to acting childish, even better a reason for you to be civil and polite and just do your thang, then bounce outta there. If he throws your shit away thou I would defn raise hell with him. I think your fine thou with what you got. There does that help?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

ok no avail with the back pic i just have a pic of me  too bad girls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I don't hear a fat lady singing, do you? lol



well she just hummed a few bars


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Does he live at home or does he have his own place?  If you feel uncomfortable going there by yourself, then just bring a friend or go when he's not home (if he lives with his parents or some other friends).  I say just e-mail him back to tell him a day that you can stop by to pick it up.  But if you just want your stuff out on the porch, you tell him that.  That's bs that he's going to leave it back by the shed - fuqin crap!  As far as his stuff goes, just throw that crap out!  He said it was okay!  But DO NOT keep it for yourself for memories.  That's the last thing that you want.  I can understand keeping pictures, but if he's got clothes at your place, fuq it - throw it out.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> ok no avail with the back pic i just have a pic of me  too bad girls


Now that's some BS.  

gr81, make your move NOW.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

bring brett with you when you go get your stuff


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Now that's some BS.




what do you really wanna see me that bad  lol 

i'm ugly 

i wouldn't wanna blind you


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

...not sure who brett is.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I told you that I want to make sure that you're good enough for MG


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Uhh, whos Brett? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Thats no true, I have seen pics of you and your DDG!! GDC!! I dunno, both lol, just way too cute!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

it's too big  how do you crop photos


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh come on...you don't know how to crop photos?  Saying something like that is making you look ya know...dumb.  You should've just kept that remark to yourself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Uhh, whos Brett? lol



that one fool a long time ago brent brett berry i dunno you had to make a choice between him and brian 

DDG? GDC? uh


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Oh come on...you don't know how to crop photos? Saying something like that is making you look ya know...dumb. You should've just kept that remark to yourself.


Some dont have the available software. 

Here crash: http://support.persits.com/jpeg/pick_jpeg.asp


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Okey, I ended up doing this, is it satisfactory? 
I will be by on Friday to pick the stuff up, last time that we did this, everything wasn't in the bag, can you please make sure that you have all my clothes. Plus, I really doubt you would like your moms Season 2 of Friends tossed in the trash. (I borrowed it about 3 weeks ago for my mom to watch) Would you like this back or no?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Oh come on...you don't know how to crop photos?  Saying something like that is making you look ya know...dumb.  You should've just kept that remark to yourself.



nah i'm just too lazy to post it


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Geez...too many guys...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL Crash, you make me laugh so hard sometimes. I think that the guy you were meaning was shaun, and nothing really happened there, and I dont talk to him either lol. 

DDG = Drop dead gorgeous
GDC = God damn cute!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Some dont have the available software.
> 
> Here crash: http://support.persits.com/jpeg/pick_jpeg.asp




premeir you're a stud but i didn't it thanks anyway bro i owe ya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LOL Crash, you make me laugh so hard sometimes. I think that the guy you were meaning was shaun, and nothing really happened there, and I dont talk to him either lol.
> 
> DDG = Drop dead gorgeous
> GDC = God damn cute!




ya but brian hates him lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Okey, I ended up doing this, is it satisfactory?
> I will be by on Friday to pick the stuff up, last time that we did this, everything wasn't in the bag, can you please make sure that you have all my clothes. Plus, I really doubt you would like your moms Season 2 of Friends tossed in the trash. (I borrowed it about 3 weeks ago for my mom to watch) Would you like this back or no?


No good.

How about...

"I set aside some time on Friday to come pick up my property.  Please make sure that my clothes and accessories are all in a bag.

I borrowed your mom's Season 2 tape of Friends a few weeks ago.  Would you like for me to leave that on the porch?"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

just kiddin here i am


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

And what is that on the floor in the background?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok, thats it then, sent, and buh byes


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

You're leaving us for the night?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> And what is that on the floor in the background?




a shoe and some socks


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know, MG...crash needs to start picking up after himself...look at how unorganized those books are in the background!  Come on, MG, you want a man that can at least pick up after himself!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Mmmm, lookin good as always my cutie.  Dun ya just wanna eat him all up?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I don't know, MG...crash needs to start picking up after himself...look at how unorganized those books are in the background! Come on, MG, you want a man that can at least pick up after himself!


Hmm, maybe so.. gr81!! I need a pic


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I don't know, MG...crash needs to start picking up after himself...look at how unorganized those books are in the background!  Come on, MG, you want a man that can at least pick up after himself!



lol i just got home and tok off my shoes and socks took picture minutes later 

book well i read all of them alot so ha! it's an organized mess


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

How old are you crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

20 ma'am


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Uh oh...I thought you were at least a few years older than MG.  Are you in college?  What kind of job do you have?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Uh oh...I thought you were at least a few years older than MG.  Are you in college?  What kind of job do you have?



yes, i'm in college. i'm studying medicine abd i'm going to be a doctor.

i'm currently a full time student and i don't have a job but i can get money when i need it;also, I i'm taking an emt class right now and i am going to be working for an ambulence company in 6 months


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Hmm, maybe so.. gr81!! I need a pic


hey there hippocrit. I have apic of myself in my gallery, it may not be a nudie and I may be drunk and lookin stupid, but at least you can see me, what do we get? I need something to mast..hmm...uh... I mean look at.. yeah thats it..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, geez 
As I said, I am working on updated pics, not sure if that pic I posted forever ago is on the boards or not, I will see. But its way too old and way too young lol.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

hey MG weren't you sapposed to abuse me for a pic


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

just give me a head shot then? I am sure you have lots of gorgeous pics of you just lying around the house, yes?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

Crash, do you know what she looks like? ever seen a pic? we should know who we are fighting over at least..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh yah, forgot there.. here comes


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, he has seen a pic of me lol. I am trying to get my pic off PB if he still has one, and my whole trouble to getting a pic on here is mostly the fact that I dont have a scanner! Or a digi! So.. thats my troubles in a nutshell lol.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I'm not so convinced by the pics of gr81 (sorry bro)...but the blunt and drinking has got to go.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Oh yah, forgot there.. here comes




that was good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not so convinced by the pics of gr81 (sorry bro)...but the blunt and drinking has got to go.



and what do the judges say about me


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok, found it, remember that this is from grade 8 lol, gives you a rough idea tho.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not so convinced by the pics of gr81 (sorry bro)...but the blunt and drinking has got to go.



I need more proof damnit!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Well, I'm not so convinced by the pics of gr81 (sorry bro)...but the blunt and drinking has got to go.


convinced of what? I should've posted the pic of me with a syringe in my arm and a cuban in my mouth, you would've liked that one then!
btw I never drink, I have been drunk once in the last year prob and that was it so chill mousie..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, she is just looking out for the well-being of MG is all


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I need more proof damnit!


Go look at the pics in the gallery for gr81!

As for crash, he's headin in the right direction.  I'm sure MG can put up with having some books laying around - especially if crash is actually educating himself.  I give crash a 9.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> convinced of what? I should've posted the pic of me with a syringe in my arm and a cuban in my mouth, you would've liked that one then!
> btw I never drink, I have been drunk once in the last year prob and that was it so chill mousie..


Are we being a smartass?!  "Substract 5 points!"


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL, little harsh


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> I need more proof damnit!


proof of what? now we are rating people?! what the hell is goin on here for christs sake?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Go look at the pics in the gallery for gr81!
> 
> As for crash, he's headin in the right direction.  I'm sure MG can put up with having some books laying around - especially if crash is actually educating himself.  I give crash a 9.



a 9!? it was the socks wasn't it?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, sure.. just scroll over my pic, kthxbye!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> a 9!? it was the socks wasn't it?


 musta been


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> a 9!? it was the socks wasn't it?


...and the spelling mistakes in your posts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> proof of what? now we are rating people?! what the hell is goin on here for christs sake?



wait wtf you're right  lol were gonna start rating you girls.............wait mousie everyone posted a pic except you


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Are we being a smartass?! "Substract 5 points!"


hey beyotch, lets see some pics of you eh? oh is cursing another few points lost? lol
you can't rate me, I am THE gr81 and dats real..whaattt


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

That's right...I work for the gov't, so I cannot post my pic.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> ...and the spelling mistakes in your posts.



i'm lazy not stoopid


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> That's right...I work for the gov't, so I cannot post my pic.



uh huh  no pic loses points


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81, if you dun say anythin about my pic I am gonna scream.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well you better get your lazy a** up and edit ALL of your 8,000 posts.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> That's right...I work for the gov't, so I cannot post my pic.


 
thats a lame excuse if I eva herd one. is it also b/c you are washing your hair now too...lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> uh huh  no pic loses points


I'm already spoken for.  So


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

no  i say you get your ass up and take a pic


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> gr81, if you dun say anythin about my pic I am gonna scream.


I don't know if you realized this but I am not there so I can't hear you scream. where did yo post a pic anyways? I am so turned around now. not a fast enough whore I guess?! where?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, it was back on the previous page.. how dare you not notice!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I'm already spoken for.  So



well  ha ha!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> I'm already spoken for. So


you seem to be doing a pretty good job of speaking for yourself! ha ha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

point for gr81


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Lol, it was back on the previous page.. how dare you not notice!


oh my bad, are you upset b/c I didn't REPLY TO YOU!! whats that like jeez..


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, now back to setting up MG with a REAL MAN.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> point for gr81


we are outnumbered bro, we gotta stick together if we are gonna make it?! lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

of course


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Okay, now back to setting up MG with a REAL MAN.


listen bitches, I'm one of the best lookin and baddest motha fuckas of all time, hold my drink bitch! ah ah ah


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> point for gr81


Hey, I'll be handing out the points here.  And just for that, I'll give gr81 one of your points for speaking out of turn.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Okay, now back to setting up MG with a REAL MAN.


The door opens and in steps PB 

My timing is always so good!!!!! 

There's my fav red head!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Okay, now back to setting up MG with a REAL MAN.



so you bf's definatley out HA!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

*smacks gr81* you still havent said a word about my pic...


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> listen bitches, I'm one of the best lookin and baddest motha fuckas of all time, hold my drink bitch! ah ah ah


This isn't looking good for you, gr81 - especially for talking like that.  What do you do for a living...and do you go to school?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> The door opens and in steps PB
> 
> My timing is always so good!!!!!
> 
> There's my fav red head!!!


Glad someone noticed. thanks PB I will get an update asap 

It will not be what people want tho, I have gained a little weight from being with a pot head that pigs out too much,


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> There's my fav red head!!!



how'd you know my hair was red  hahahaha jk!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Ewwie, Crash, dun even tease..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Ewwie, Crash, dun even tease..



hey i'm not the one with the stap on anal trade thread  jk pb


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

fallin asleep over here...someone entertain me.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Ok, found it, remember that this is from grade 8 lol, gives you a rough idea tho.


   
ok I found it. I had to keep you waiting b/c you did that to me earlier you tease. not funny. You don't look very happy in this pic. its it a graduation pic, is that what the roses are for? How long ago was it?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL, Crash, that was way below the belt.. eww.. makin myself sick now lol.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> fallin asleep over here...someone entertain me.



so wanna make out?


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Someone doesn't know how to read...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ok I found it. I had to keep you waiting b/c you did that to me earlier you tease. not funny. You don't look very happy in this pic. its it a graduation pic, is that what the roses are for? How long ago was it?


I was 13 lol, Grade 8 graduation. way too long ago, but it was the only thing I could give ya for now, as I said, gives you an idea.. the best is yet to come.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LOL, Crash, that was way below the belt.. eww.. makin myself sick now lol.




meh Pb can take a joke he's a cool guy


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> This isn't looking good for you, gr81 - especially for talking like that. What do you do for a living...and do you go to school?


sorry I don't remember scheduling an interview now.. Besides its bad for you if you can't recognize Chappelle Show when its there?! Yes I do go to school, and yes I work.. we still don't have a pic of you so that kindof discredits every nagging thing you are saying!


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> so wanna make out?


And you want to be set up with MG?!  Subtract 30 points for even thinking about cheating on MG!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> the best is yet to come.


oh really..btw how you gonna get all worked up over me not commenting, you never said anything about my pics except they were dumb and inadequate... hippocritical MUCH


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> And you want to be set up with MG?! Subtract 30 points for even thinking about cheating on MG!!!


No kidding!! I would have at least invited MG and Mousie


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL, good catch Mousie!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> And you want to be set up with MG?!  Subtract 30 points for even thinking about cheating on MG!!!



hey, no, thats concidered cheating


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> No kidding!! I would have at least invited MG and Mousie


LOL, your always baaad


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> And you want to be set up with MG?! Subtract 30 points for even thinking about cheating on MG!!!


I don't see no ring on that finger!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> hey, no, thats concidered cheating


"considered"


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I don't see no ring on that finger!


Hmmm? When you proposing?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

ya not caring about spelling grammar or puncuation


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I think we now require services from Pitboss...

Super Pitboss to the rescue!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I don't see no ring on that finger!


Oh, and you're white.  So talk like it.  "I do not see a ring on her finger."


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I think we now require services from Pitboss...
> 
> Super Pitboss to the rescue!!!


Careful... he only cums out when needed.. you know like when it's "dry"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

watch out boys and girls were at the grammar rodeo!


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Careful... he only cums out when needed.. you know like when it's "dry"


Well you better make MG be splashing like a waterfall by the time your services are done.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Oh, and you're white. So talk like it. "I do not see a ring on her finger."


and your a women so shouldn't you just be sitting quitely hands folded in the corner while your man talks for you? don't stereotype me


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> watch out boys and girls were at the grammar rodeo!


Aw, are you now looking out for gr81?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

hey wait! whast are you doing outa the kitchen!  JK!!!


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> and your a women so shouldn't you just be sitting quitely hands folded in the corner while your man talks for you? don't stereotype me


Edited:

"And you're a woman - so shouldn't you be sitting quietly - hands folded in the corner while your man talks for you?  Don't stereotype me."


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, I am not saying anything more, getting way too heated in here


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, I think I have enough information here to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

Splashing like a waterfall.... that be good!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

ok *drum roll*


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok, I am rdy for the response


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss is the MAN!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

hey you struck first. I can't fuccin stand it when people say shit like that, you don't even know me. I don't dress in ridiculous hip hop gear that is too big, I don't go out of my way to look anythings like a G, but hip hop is on my blood, I love it more than you can imagine. I could rap circles around half the fake ass black dudes I meet and I am more serious about the music than most of em as well, so do not try and lump me into a catagory. you are wrong, just as wrong as I would be if I was serious about teh sexist comment, sucks when people make assumptions doesn't it?

and stop correcting peoples grammar, its a forum, not a master thesis..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

yipee wait you forgot to ask him his age mousie


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Wuwu, I was hoping it would be him


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh give me a break...I was just kidding.  You are taking things way too seriously.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> yipee wait you forgot to ask him his age mousie


Doesn't matter.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey you struck first. I can't fuccin stand it when people say shit like that, you don't even know me. I don't dress in ridiculous hip hop gear that is too big, I don't go out of my way to look anythings like a G, but hip hop is on my blood, I love it more than you can imagine. I could rap circles around half the fake ass black dudes I meet and I am more serious about the music than most of em as well, so do not try and lump me into a catagory. you are wrong, just as wrong as I would be if I was serious about teh sexist comment, sucks when people make assumptions doesn't it?
> 
> and stop correcting peoples grammar, its a forum, not a master thesis..


My god, an Eminem poser?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey you struck first. I can't fuccin stand it when people say shit like that, you don't even know me. I don't dress in ridiculous hip hop gear that is too big, I don't go out of my way to look anythings like a G, but hip hop is on my blood, I love it more than you can imagine. I could rap circles around half the fake ass black dudes I meet and I am more serious about the music than most of em as well, so do not try and lump me into a catagory. you are wrong, just as wrong as I would be if I was serious about teh sexist comment, sucks when people make assumptions doesn't it?
> 
> and stop correcting peoples grammar, its a forum, not a master thesis..


GR81.. please don't make me put you in the same arena as Johnnny..... get a sense of humor dude. She's fucking with you...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter.



then why'd you ask it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Okay, I think I have enough information here to come to a conclusion.


by the way, I have nothing to prove to anyone either.. MG can make her own decisions I am pretty sure. She knows I have kept it real with her. its all good


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

I will have to say PB is right, I believe she was just fuckin with ya the whole time, it's ok hun!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> My god, an Eminem poser?


thanks mg..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, sorry, but when you said I can rap circles around black guys, it just had to be said


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

ya plus if MG makes a decision it'll be me


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> GR81.. please don't make me put you in the same arena as Johnnny..... get a sense of humor dude. She's fucking with you...


I know, I was just makin a point. I said it was all good. I aint' mad. In case you couldn't tell from my comment I was fuccin wit her too


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> then why'd you ask it?


I asked you cause I haven't talked with you before.  I've already whored a thread with MG and PB before.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

well pooh  lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> Lol, sorry, but when you said I can rap circles around black guys, it just had to be said


yeah ok..


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, time for mousie to get some  

I have to be to work at 7:30AM - and it's already 1:24AM!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

> ya plus if MG makes a decision it'll be me


 
you kids have fun


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> well pooh  lol


Aw, don't be sad.  Turn that frown upside down!  :bounce:


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Well bleh, fine then, my head is hurting and my muscles still killing me from yesterday, so I am gonna go grab some sleep.. too much time infront of the computer makes me get the headaches I think.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

lol i'm gonna go watch bulletproof nighty night!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw, don't be sad.  Turn that frown upside down!  :bounce:



ok night night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Well bleh, fine then, my head is hurting and my muscles still killing me from yesterday, so I am gonna go grab some sleep.. too much time infront of the computer makes me get the headaches I think.



night muscles


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2004)

night gr81 and pb


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

peace maYn

hey mg


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey ??????????  

Oh well it is getting late. Need to take my Geritol and go to bed and dream about MG 
oh and mousie too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

oops I am retarded and hit submit accidentally


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

I was just saying have a good night sweetie


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

and stop making fun of me damm you


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Hey ??????????
> 
> Oh well it is getting late. Need to take my Geritol and go to bed and dream about MG
> oh and mousie too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aw, how sweet.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Lol, I will try, but its kinda fun  I will stop


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

you dork


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw, how sweet.


Sweet? Not if you knew what I was dreaming about!!! 

Night all... 

oh yeah Crash you in Socal now?? Didn't you used to be North???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> oh yeah Crash you in Socal now?? Didn't you used to be North???




always been in SoCal i just traveled to the north alot and had a gf there.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

gf...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2004)

ya, don't you remeber that bitch


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope. I think that was one of my "off board" vacations. lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i'm positive it was lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

...So.. this is the point in which you explain... hehe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2004)

I dated a girl for awhile. Then one day, she decided to go hang out with her "guy friend," not to mention she hung out with him for about 10 consecutive days. It made me completely jealous; i said something about it and she said i was too jealous broke up with me, but then she started dating the other guy. I guess there was something to be jealous about wasn't there. 

and thats the story of the "whore of the north." I think it may refresh you memory or it might not


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Lol, well not specifically, but I do recall a little. I find that amusing tho. She obviously didn't give a shit about why you might feel this way. But anyway, it's over and done with... So when ya visiting Canada next?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2004)

Actully august


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh coolies, Thunder Bay again.. or? Somewhere else?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2004)

north bay hun


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Bleh, I knew it was something Bay, ugh!


----------

